# What the fuck Canada



## ba1614

Ont. dad arrested after daughter draws picture of gun: Reports | Ontario | News | Toronto Sun

 I've been spending a lot of time in Canada the last couple years(Northern Ontario) and this isn't the Canada I know. What the fuck?


----------



## Douger

It's a New World Order. Now go watch your hockey game and don't forget to file taxes. Comprende ?


----------



## Ropey

ba1614 said:


> Ont. dad arrested after daughter draws picture of gun: Reports | Ontario | News | Toronto Sun
> 
> I've been spending a lot of time in Canada the last couple years(Northern Ontario) and this isn't the Canada I know. What the fuck?



One event describes the Canada you know?  OK.


----------



## ba1614

Ropey said:


> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ont. dad arrested after daughter draws picture of gun: Reports | Ontario | News | Toronto Sun
> 
> I've been spending a lot of time in Canada the last couple years(Northern Ontario) and this isn't the Canada I know. What the fuck?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One event describes the Canada you know?  OK.
Click to expand...


Something that offside certainly gets my attention


----------



## Ropey

ba1614 said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ont. dad arrested after daughter draws picture of gun: Reports | Ontario | News | Toronto Sun
> 
> I've been spending a lot of time in Canada the last couple years(Northern Ontario) and this isn't the Canada I know. What the fuck?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One event describes the Canada you know?  OK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Something that offside certainly gets my attention
Click to expand...


As an offside event indeed.


----------



## tinydancer

As if the situation with the father wasn't bad enough, it made my hair stand on end that the Regional Minister of Education for that region actually said that it was their job to report the drawing...

now hold your breath and don't scream if you're at the office...

Teachers are "co parents" and that it was the school was doing it's duty in that capacity.

Co parents. He actually said co parents.

I tell ya that made my head spin faster than Linda Blair's in the Exorcist.


----------



## ima

gun means penis


----------



## tinydancer

ima said:


> gun means penis



Are you nuts or do you just wish to present yourself as so?


----------



## ima

tinydancer said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> gun means penis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you nuts or do you just wish to present yourself as so?
Click to expand...


My daughter goes to that school, the kid drew her father's penis.


----------



## Mr. President

TIME TO SUE............  that is all


----------



## bayoubill

ba1614 said:


> Ont. dad arrested after daughter draws picture of gun: Reports | Ontario | News | Toronto Sun
> 
> I've been spending a lot of time in Canada the last couple years(Northern Ontario) and this isn't the Canada I know. What the fuck?



my apologizes to Canada...

we've apparently exported our overreactionary PC dumbfuckism to our neighbors up north...


----------



## bayoubill

from the link: "Officials told the newspaper the move was necessary to ensure there were no guns accessible by children in the family's home. They also said comments by Sansone's daughter, Neaveh, that the man holding the gun in the picture was her dad and "he uses it to shoot bad guys and monsters," was concerning."

Apparently the term "bad guys and monsters" hit a little too close to home for the local busybodies...


----------



## BruSan

No stranger than the farmer in Oregon being sent to jail for collecting rainwater on his own property!


----------



## IGetItAlready

I apologize to any intelligent "educators" on the board, (don't take it personally Berry) but there needs to be some annual psychological evaluations done on those we trust to teach our children. 
The girl said her dad used the gun to shoot MONSTERS ffs!

I kid you not, my son told a teacher once that he had a pet monkey who lived in his closet. Apparently this nutbag took him serious and started grilling him on what we fed his pet monkey, where we got it, how long we had had it and all sorts of crazy shit. My son, being A YOUNG CHILD fired back with answers to each of her ridiculous questions. 
It came to a head when my oldest son came home and said that this teacher had made a special trip to his high school to ask him about our closet monkey as well. 
She never confronted me about it, likely because anyone allowing their child to keep a monkey in his closet is clearly batshit crazy, but my youngest son was in her class last year and according to him he too was asked about our pet closet monkey no less than 3 times over the course of the school year.


----------



## waltky

Cannucks makin' good money...

*Average Canadian earning $898 per week*
_Aug. 30 (UPI) -- The average Canadian salaried worker earned $898 per week in June, a 3 percent annual gain, Statistics Canada reported Thursday._


> The increase was a 0.6 percent gain from May and was partly attributed to a rise in the number of hours worked, the report said.  "In June, non-farm payroll employees worked an average of 33.2 hours per week, up from 32.9 hours from both the month before and 12 months earlier," StatsCan said.
> 
> In construction, average weekly earnings rose 4.9 percent on an annual basis to $1,145.20, while in manufacturing, weekly earnings increased 5.9 percent to $1,011.16, the report said.  "Average weekly earnings in educational services increased 4.9 percent to $1,004.80 over the same period," the report said.
> 
> As for job growth in the past 12 months, mining, quarrying and oil and gas extraction increased by 8.5 percent, followed by the construction sector at 5.2 percent, the agency reported.
> 
> Source


----------



## Political Junky

Sounds like Canada is doing well.


----------



## Political Junky

Good salaries and no medical bills.


----------



## Offshore

Canada weathered the recession better than all other G7 countries.
Their GDP dropped, but they kept the previous tax cuts for business and households.
Canada has the lowest tax rate on new business of all the G7.
They kept close attention to government spending and fiscal stability.
Canada is actually right back to pre recession levels of growth, unemployment has dropped significantly, but still remains too high.
Despite being hit hard from their neighbours the U.S. through trade,
Canada kept government debt in sound fiscal shape, before and after the recession.


----------



## ima

Canada is full of homos and drunk natives.


----------

